# Is this collar legal?



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if my boy could wear this collar in an Obedience competition? I know you're supposed to use a flat buckle collar, which this is, but it's got decorative stuff on it and I wondered if it would be allowed. Thanks!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know but that collar sure is pretty!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Is this collar legal for obedience?*

bump


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Is this collar legal for obedience?*

No idea, but where'd you get it? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Is this collar legal for obedience?*

No. It is supposed to be a plain flat collar or a choke (fur saver OK). Some judges will let you get by with a decorative one (I have one for each dog with fetish bears as studs) especially in novice A. When the judge made someone entering the ring before me take off the collar with tags, I went ahead and moved to the plain collars I had with me.


----------



## maximusII (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw the kid next door down wearing one just like







it.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks, we got it from Paco Collars (www.pacocollars.com), they have some nice stuff and will make custom collars - that's how we got this one with the bronco riders, wanted something with a western theme since we live in Texas. 

We've got our first leg in Novice A - I went with a plain collar then. I'd like to use this collar as a "dressy" collar at shows, but got to thinking that it might not be allowed. No tags on it. Just thought I'd see what you guys think.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

You could always ask at the show (the judge, before the day gets started?), of course, having a backup one handy.









I think it depends on the organization and sport too - When in doubt I always ask at the event. 

Christine


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you read the AKC rules it specifies what sort of collar is allowed in obedience. Choke collar/fursaver or PLAIN flat leather. So if it's AKC obedience, the answer is no, it isn't allowed but you might get by depending upon the judge.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It is legal!! I have one almost like it with silver heart conchos on it. Kayos wore it all through her obedience career. As long as nothing is dangling from it like tags or charms it should be fine.

But....that said, I always had another in my bag just in case an old battle ax of a judge was being cranky. Several years ago that collar was not legal and there are some judges that may question it.


----------



## dobedvm (Dec 16, 2007)

It is absolutely legal - your collar is not allowed to have tags on it, which is stated - or anything hanging off it. I know a dog that shows in a collar with rhinestones, my dog went in the ring with his zebra print collar on last time, everyone loved him. I know someone else who shows in the fancy collars made of beads, etc because they look so stunning on her dobe. 

I always have a backup collar just in case a judge decides to be cranky about ANYTHING - I once had a judge at a non-AKC event question my martingale because it was all metal (which was not against the rules). I always carry back ups.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Great, thanks! I'll also pack a backup. ;-)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Another of Kayos' collars has turquoise on it too, it has never been questioned either.

The AKC relaxed that rule about 5 years ago. Collars are at the judges discretion as long as they are not prongs, harness type or have anything hanging from them.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess I'm a "purist" - to me, a collar with a bunch of stuff on it is inappropriate for performance events. I'm sure that comes from being involved in obedience trials for nearly 20 years .. *L* .. but I see someone with a gaudy collar and I immediately think "newbie". I know they've really relaxed the rules but I still see that most of those involved in the sport for some time tend toward plain collars still. I think it's in part because we want the judge to notice our dogs, not what our dogs are wearing. Along the same lines, we tend to dress conservatively - often in colors that match the dog. 

Keep in mind that if you have a bright collar on your dog, and you do a recall and the dog is slightly off-center it will be more apparent if you have colors on your dog. If you've got a black dog with a black collar it won't be so obvious. Same thing with wearing colored pants - if you've got on red pants and a black dog is slightly crooked on a front position, it's going to be glaringly obvious compared to if you had on black pants. These are little things but can mean the difference in half-point deductions sometimes.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been showing in obedience for a long time and I like that I can put something a little less drab on my dog. I don't think that spells "newbie" at all. 

And the myth about the color of your slacks..... being that I steward a LOT for severl different clubs locally. I have asked several judges about that and the almost unanimous comment was when they see the matched pants they look harder. So I don't see any advantage.

I put a snazzy collar on my dog because I like it, I wear nice slacks that may or may not match my dog, I wear them because they are comfortable, stylish and appropriate for the sport.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmm .. the fact that they HAVE to look harder would be a clue that it's harder to notice small imperfections when colors are more consistent, I would think. The judges I've asked about it say they like a team that matches and haven't indicated that they feel the need to be more strict with someone who has the same colors. And since part of the scoring is teamwork, a team that is matched and looks like they flow together is likely to present a nicer overall impression. 

As far as the newbie comment, that's my perception - not saying it necessarily follows through, just tend to see the newer folk in the sport go for more flash than those who are established. I see a lot of colored collars in novice A but by the time someone gets into Utility they're usually more concerned with the entire picture and they leave the colors behind.

I felt the same way when showing horses in performance events - we didn't go for flashy stuff because we wanted the judge to notice our animal, not our clothes or what the horse was wearing. It's just a different mindset, I think. Present the best possible picture of what you want the judge to see, and leave the flash for conformation or other venues not based on performance.

I also don't want to have a single worry about a "cranky judge" who may not like the collar I'm using. The last thing I need is to get my dog all focused, enter the ring and have the judge say "nope, can't use that collar!". I want to be able to go in and forward and not have our rhythm and focus disturbed, so I'm not going to do anything that the judge may question. 

The regulations simply state "All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a properly fitted collar approved by the judge. No special training collars, such as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted. Nothing may be hanging from the dog's collar." This leaves it pretty much open to the judge's opinion and if they don't like the collar they can ask you to change it. Why give them any reason to question it?

Again, just my opinion. I'm not trying to tell anyone not to use any collar they want, just giving my reasons why I stay with the basics instead of using a flashy collar.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmmm...very interesting discusssion. I hadn't thought it all the way through to the small details. Really, I'm just in it for fun - I come from agility and rally and although I probably should, I don't take things too seriously. I know this is my one and only Novice A experience, so I may as well enjoy being a newbie dork to the fullest, LOL! I like the fancy collar because it's fun, but maybe as we go down the OB road I'll get more serious about the actual work. On the other hand, I'll probably get that CD and head back to Rally.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I also just like my dogs to show in the collar they wear every day too. And I LIKE the fancy collars. Havoc my pup will be my 6th obedience dog so II don't think I am a newbie and I never even consider that the old timers would think that.

Have fun!!! Rally is a blast and is getting to be more challenging too!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody wears his sparkly blue collar in the obedience ring all the time and I've never been told to take it off. I also have used his fur savor.









Isa either wears her fur savor or her sparkly pink one


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you use a choke in rally?

I am a newbie in the ring (just have 2 RN legs), but I like the collar/lead to be as INvisible as possible. Previously, Kenya wore a thin, black rolled leather collar and a 1/2" black leather lead. Well, Coke chewed through the lead and I never liked the collar much anyway b/c it was too big around even though I added an extra hole for the buckle. Today I got her one of those rope style chokes, not because I use it for corrections but b/c it's such a simple, discreet collar for times when she is required to be wearing one. She is a small GSD so I got a black 16" that's only 3/8" wide. When it's on, it's just as tight as a flat collar (not any extra hanging off). I like it b/c you really can't even see that it's there. I also got a plain black nylon toy dog lead.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, you can use a choke collar. I have always use a choke collar with Kayla in AKC rally events- we have completed titles through RE.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep the slip collar (choke) either of fabric, leather or metal is legal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! I love the new collar b/c the ring where it attaches to the leash is all you can see.


----------

